# Qb 2010



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a new Mac and my 2007 QB Pro is not supported. I still have my old Mac (now Rob's) so I can still use it. 
I don't use it for payroll, as I use a payroll service, although I do use the time card feature for job costs. 
So for those using 2010 (Mac), what am I missing?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> I got a new Mac and my 2007 QB Pro is not supported. I still have my old Mac (now Rob's) so I can still use it.
> I don't use it for payroll, as I use a payroll service, although I do use the time card feature for job costs.
> So for those using 2010 (Mac), what am I missing?


Found this. Don't know if it will help.
http://support.quickbooks.intuit.com/support/pages/knowledgebasearticle/qbmac_snowleopard


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, I still with the old version. If you find anything out, let me know...maybe I'll switch if the new version can benefit us.

Amazon reviews not looking too good though, not sure if it's just a biased audience though...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I never like using software the first year! The patch supposedly helped.
Seems like it is more "mac looking". More here


----------

